# What is the name of the next song ?



## Mayflower (Aug 2, 2009)

What is the name of the next song on the background of this promo of TFG:


[video=youtube;fIMJQEeU7nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIMJQEeU7nM[/video]


----------



## jason d (Aug 3, 2009)

"The Power of the Cross"
Words and Music by Keith Getty & Stuart Townend

LOVE that song!


----------

